# Predator hunting-How long does it take...



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

to get over the shaking and adrenaline rush right before the shot? I missed another fox cleanly at 40' this week with a .22 and my buddy has missed 6 now. 2 of those inside 15'. Just wondering how long it takes to get over predator fever or if it ever goes away? :shock:


----------



## yotee (Oct 10, 2008)

Been chasin um for forty years. if it goes away, so will I.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Fox are nothing but fur. You may have hit them but not in the vitals.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> to get over the shaking and adrenaline rush right before the shot? I missed another fox cleanly at 40' this week with a .22 and my buddy has missed 6 now. 2 of those inside 15'. Just wondering how long it takes to get over predator fever or if it ever goes away? :shock:


You need to invite your good friend fish-n-fool with you. :roll:


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

yotee said:


> Been chasin um for forty years. if it goes away, so will I.


I would agree. I get a still get a little worked up chasin down a bunny!  And you should have seen me on the deer hunt. :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

fish-n-fool said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > to get over the shaking and adrenaline rush right before the shot? I missed another fox cleanly at 40' this week with a .22 and my buddy has missed 6 now. 2 of those inside 15'. Just wondering how long it takes to get over predator fever or if it ever goes away? :shock:
> ...


Spur of the moment and working. You make plans to come up this way and we will go try and shoot something. That 250 of yours worth it's weight?


----------

